# 2002 Sentra Questions



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

hey folks.
got some questions for the technical heads out there
i recently put some blue led lights in my reverse lights and they don't work and now the originals don't either, i've searched the net as i don't have a manual to see which fuse i might have to replace if i blew, does anybody know?
thanks in advance.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

if the wattage on the bulbs is higher than the stock recommend wattage, you might have fried the harness for the reverse lights


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

oh i made sure that didn't happen, they were the Eurolite 18w, exactely like the original ones
is there an easy way to test the harness with an ohm meter perhaps?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

go to PhatG20 - Downloads and download the fsm for your car, you can find the fuse and wiring info there


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

i will take a gander for sure
thanks for the help


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

so i went to the auto wrecker and found a banged up spec v and i grabbed the floor mats and decals and the sport grille, everything else was bange dup or gone already
shitty thing and i knew already i wouldn't be able to fit the sport grille in my stock gxe
i'm just wondering if it would be pretty easy to bend the sport grille into my existing grille cage on the gxe...or shoudl i search for a se-r front bumper
ugh...


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

The grills are different sizes i believe, depends what year of spec v you pulled this off of.

If your that crazy might as well do the front end swap... but thats only if you like the front.

02's and 03's not really a fan, they did look more aggressive though.


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

ya i'm not crazy thats for sure, i would attempt it if i had a garage
not even sure what year that spec v was
oh well back to the drawing board!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

no the grille won't fit. you can buy the se-r bumper for around 140 bucks and get the clips and foam support and swap it on. yes, it fits.


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

b15chik i think i saw your sentra another site, you have clear headlights with a black back on them, if you don't mind where did you pick those up from?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i just have the stock se-r headlights, so i got mine from the dealership.
x3racing.com i think has the black housings with clear reflector on their site, but from what i've heard they're on back order or not available anymore or something


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

thought they were stock but i will check them 
so i was bored as hell at work today and found a bunch of stuff i migth consider ordered, if anybody else is interested i'll post the links here

Matrix Racing- Euro Altezza Tail Lights, Clear Projector Headlights, Auto Accessories, and Performance Parts for Cars & Trucks
Matrix Racing- Euro Altezza Tail Lights, Clear Projector Headlights, Auto Accessories, and Performance Parts for Cars & Trucks
STILLEN : In.Pro. Car Wear Crystal Eyes Tail Lights
Matrix Racing- Euro Altezza Tail Lights, Clear Projector Headlights, Auto Accessories, and Performance Parts for Cars & Trucks
Matrix Racing- Euro Altezza Tail Lights, Clear Projector Headlights, Auto Accessories, and Performance Parts for Cars & Trucks
Indiglo Gauges
eBay Motors: 02-UP Have SENTRA AC Knob Knobs Kit BILLET SER SE R (item 190117991376 end time Jun-05-07 12:16:02 PDT)
eBay Motors: 02-03 Angel Gauge & Have SENTRA SE-R SER Gauges (item 190117185912 end time Jun-02-07 17:46:30 PDT)


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i can tell you without looking that i hate whatever tail lights you posted


----------



## shiftto5 (Jul 15, 2006)

man if you like those tail lights then get them dont worry about what other people think its your car build it the way you want and why are you always so negative b15 chick its not going on your car so what do you care


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

It's a forum. There's bound to be opinions thrown out. Wether they are asked for or not.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

shiftto5 said:


> man if you like those tail lights then get them dont worry about what other people think its your car build it the way you want and why are you always so negative b15 chick its not going on your car so what do you care


cause he posted up links to things he wants to buy...so he's going to get opinions. whatever floats his boat, i don't care what he buys! i try to be as helpful as i can on this forum but i'm also allowed to have an opinion . and if you're going to call me out at least spell my name right, lol

oh oxide, if you get those aftermarket headlights from ebay or wherever, make sure you re seal them with some kind of silcone or something. there's bound to be a leak that'll cause condensation in the lenses


----------



## oxide (Apr 24, 2007)

hahah no worries it was the closest thing i could find for what i wanted although i coudl think of something better


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

see, thanks for not getting all bent out of shape about it 
have you thought about just tinting the tails or getting some overlays for them? i personally love the 00-03 tails


----------

